# Sonnenbarsch



## Kimba95 (27. Sep. 2007)

Hallo,
wir haben vor ca. einem Monat einen Sonnenbarsch in unseren Teich gelassen (der Teich ist ca. 1 1/2 Monate alt), seit dem haben wir ihn nicht mehr gesehen. Als er bei uns einzog war das Wasser ziemlich grün, seit zwei Wochen aber ist es glasklar und man kann bis auf den Boden sehen. Also müsste man den Sonnenbarsch irgendwann ja mal schwimmen sehen. Die fünf Koi's schwimmen auch putzmunter durch die Gegend. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?


----------



## waterman (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*

Hallo Kimba,

herzlich willkommen in diesem richtig guten Forum. (ich bin auch erst ein paar Tage aktiv)
Meine 2 __ Sonnenbarsche haben sich 2006 vermehrt. Die beiden jungen __ Barsche machen sich dieses Jahr in meinem Teich auch sehr rar. Ich hab sie schon Wochen nicht mehr gesehen. Scheinen also nicht so (Menschen-)gesellige Tierchen zu sein. Ich habe aber auch gelesen, dass Sonnenbarsche nicht alleine gehalten werden sollen. Vielleicht ist er einsam?
Übrigens ich hätte sie gerne wieder raus aus dem Teich. (Weil sie mich bei der Brutpflege "angegriffen" haben. Wenn du mir hilfst die flinken Viecher aus meinem Teich raus zu bekommen kannst du sie alle haben. 
Gruß
Wilfried


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*

Hallo.

Dein Sonnenbarsch ist sicher noch da. Meine sehe ich zur Zeit auch kaum. Die spüren scheinbar das Herbst wird, das ziehen sich meine auch immer etwas zurück.


@ Wilfried: Hihi, das mit der Brutpflege hättest du beachten müssen.  
Meine können auch ganz schön zwicken aber eher aus Neugier. Da erschrickt man manchmal ganz schön.


----------



## Kimba95 (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*



			
				waterman schrieb:
			
		

> Meine 2 __ Sonnenbarsche haben sich 2006 vermehrt.  Ich habe aber auch gelesen, dass Sonnenbarsche nicht alleine gehalten werden sollen. Vielleicht ist er einsam?



Hallo Wilfried,
erwachsene Sonnenbarsche sind Einzelgänger und bei zweien kann es natürlich passieren, daß sie sich vermehren, daher haben wir nur einen. Das hat uns der Verkäufer auch geraten.


----------



## chromis (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*

Hi,

es ist mir schon klar, dass manche Teichbesitzer einzelne __ Sonnenbarsche halten um den Nachwuchs anderer Arten zu dezimieren.

Allerdings haben auch Fische, die man nicht gerade als Schwarmfische bezeichnen kann, ein Sozialverhalten. In der Laichzeit schwimmen die Tiere als Paar, ausserhalb der Laichzeit sieht man sie in der Natur oft in kleinen Gruppen.

Es kann zwar jeder seinen Teich besetzen wie er will, die Einzelhaltung sollte man aber auch mal kritisch aus einer anderen Perspektive betrachten.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*

Rainer hat recht. Jedes Tier, sollte es auch noch so "unverträglich" sein, braucht sozialen Kontakt zu Artgenossen.
Hat zwar jetzt nichts mit Sonnenbarschen zu aber die Gattung Epalzeorhynchos (Feuerschwanz & Co) ist das beste Beispiel dafür.
Alles darüber auf meiner Seite nachzulesen -> www.epalzeorhynchos.de

Gerade __ Sonnenbarsche, vorallem die Lepomis-Arten sind oft in sog. Schulen unterwegs.


----------



## Kimba95 (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*

Hallo,
eigentlich wollte ich nur wissen, wo sich mein Sonnenbarsch aufhalten könnte, ob es eine Fischart ist, die sich versteckt oder aber erst abends auf Jagd geht und nicht wieviele ich davon zu halten habe.
Was ist denn mit den Millionen Hunden und Katzen in deutschen Haushalten, haltet Ihr die auch Paarweise oder noch mehr. Hunde sind Rudeltiere, habt Ihr auch ein Rudel Hunde zu Hause? Oder aber die armen Stubentiger, die in Mietswohnungen gehalten werden, die haben in ihrem Leben noch nie eine andere Katze gesehen. 
Ich kann Euch aber versprechen, wenn "Barschi" mal eine Depression bekommen sollte wegen seiner Einsamkeit, werde ich mit ihm zum Psychologe auf die Couch gehen.


----------



## chromis (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*

Oh, Entschuldigung, ich wollte Dir nicht auf den Schlips treten


----------



## Kimba95 (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*

Eure Antworten passten halt nicht zu meiner Frage, sonst nichts!!!


----------



## correyna (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*



			
				Kimba95 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> eigentlich wollte ich nur wissen, wo sich mein Sonnenbarsch aufhalten könnte, ob es eine Fischart ist, die sich versteckt oder aber erst abends auf Jagd geht und nicht wieviele ich davon zu halten habe.
> Was ist denn mit den Millionen Hunden und Katzen in deutschen Haushalten, haltet Ihr die auch Paarweise oder noch mehr. Hunde sind Rudeltiere, habt Ihr auch ein Rudel Hunde zu Hause? Oder aber die armen Stubentiger, die in Mietswohnungen gehalten werden, die haben in ihrem Leben noch nie eine andere Katze gesehen.
> Ich kann Euch aber versprechen, wenn "Barschi" mal eine Depression bekommen sollte wegen seiner Einsamkeit, werde ich mit ihm zum Psychologe auf die Couch gehen.




also wenn Du so fragst : Ja bei mir gibt es nur Pärchen.
Zwei Dalmatiner, zwei Katzen, zwei Papageien und 10 Koi.
ich bin wirklich ein Verfechter davon Tiere nicht einzeln zu halten.

LG

Christine


----------



## Kimba95 (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*



			
				correyna schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn Du so fragst : Ja bei mir gibt es nur Pärchen.
> Zwei Dalmatiner, zwei Katzen, zwei Papageien und 10 Koi.
> ich bin wirklich ein Verfechter davon Tiere nicht einzeln zu halten.
> 
> ...



Hallo Christine,
da bist Du aber eher die Ausnahme und bei einem Fisch sehe ich jetzt nicht die Welt untergehen, er wird es verkraften. Wenn ich in manchen Beiträgen lese, wie die über ihre Fische denken und zwar daß der __ Fischreiher sie ruhig holen soll, damit es nicht zur Überbevölkerung kommt oder manche dem Fischreiher an den Kragen wollen, was ist das denn für eine Tierliebe? 
Wir haben also nur "einen" Hund (wie die meisten) und ich glaube, der fühlt sich sehr wohl bei uns!!!


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*

Hallo Kimba.

Du hast schon recht wenn du sagst, das die meisten nur einen Hund halten. Das kann man aber meiner Meinung so nicht mit Fischen vergleichen.

Hunde sind Rudeltiere, das ist klar. Aber der Hund ist ja nicht allein. Seine Besitzer sind sozusagen das Ersatzrudel und gehen mit dem Hund eine soziale Verbindung ein. 
Bsp.: In dem sie ihn "erziehen" ahmen sie ja auf eine gewisse Art das Rangordungsverhalten nach. 
Trotzdem bin ich auch der Meinung das es besser ist mehrere Hunde zu halten und das bei einem einzelnen Hund sicher auch Verhaltensstörungen auftreten können. Wo wir wieder beim nächsten Thema wären: Verhaltensstörungen - Wie definiert man das eigentlich, ab wann ist es eine Verhaltensstörung oder ist es nur ein angepasstes Verhalten an die Lebensbedingungen???

Einem Sonnenbarsch kann man in keinster Weise die Artgenossen nachahmen. Deshalb muss man das schon ein bisschen differenzieren mit welchen Tieren man es zu tun hat.

So seh ich das zu mindest. Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege!


Ich will aber jetzt nicht so sehr vom Thema abschweifen. Ich hab dir ja schon geschrieben wie das bei meinen Sonnenbarschen ist. Auf meiner anderen Seite (www.sonnenbarsche.info) kannst du ja noch mal nachlesen. Speziell hier  und hier .

Wenn du noch Fragen hast, stehe ich dir gerne zu Verfügung.


----------



## Kimba95 (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*



			
				Sachiel schrieb:
			
		

> Hunde sind Rudeltiere, das ist klar. Aber der Hund ist ja nicht allein. Seine Besitzer sind sozusagen das Ersatzrudel.
> 
> Hallo,
> unser Sonnenbarsch ist auch nicht allein, die Koi's sind sein Ersatzrudel.
> ...


----------



## Fischloch (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*

Hallo Kimba,
ich bin neu hier und durchforste grade das Forum zum Thema __ Sonnenbarsche, da ich Info's zum Laichverhalten suche.
Um deine eigentliche Frage, auch mit viel Verspätung zu beantworten, unsere sind immer zu sehen.
In der Regel verstecken sie sich nicht einmal und 'schweben' irgend wo im Teich.
Bei mir bevorzugen Sie den Bereich bei den Seerosen, ca. 30 - 50 cm Tiefe. 
Das gilt aber nur für die warme Jahreszeit, wenn es 'kalt' ist sehen wir sie auch sehr selten bis gar nicht.
Gruß, Fischloch.


----------



## CoolNiro (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*

Hallo Kimba (heißt Du wirklich wie der weiße Löwe?),

ich hab auch 2 Westies, die fühlen sich dann noch 
viel wohler, vor allem wenn Sie mal alleine sind 

Aber zum Thema, ich hab zwar 2 Scheibenbarsche (Mänchen)
und keine __ Sonnenbarsche, aber die verstecken sich eigentlich
den ganzen Tag im Mulm oder Steinspalten, meistens 
wenn die Sonne den Teich verlässt, bei mir so ca. halbfünf, 
fünf, drehen Sie eine Runde am Rand entlang. Allerdings der eine
nur in der linken, der andere in der rechten Teichhälfte.
Das dürfte an der Revierbildung liegen. 
wenn man am Rand vorsichtig mit einem Stock entlangfährt
schreckt man schon mal einen auf und er flüchtet sich
sozusagen aufs "offene Meer" 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Kimba95 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*

Hallo Andy und "Fischloch",
unser Westie heißt Kimba, ich heiße Anja.
Also unser Sonnenbarsch ist seit letztem Jahr nicht mehr aufgetaucht, er lebt wohl nicht mehr. Wir haben ihn ins Wasser gelassen und dann nie mehr gesehen. Schade!


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*

Hallo Anja,

Kimba, sehr süss  

Das sind meine 2 Burschen:

Foto 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Thundergirl (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*

Hallo Anja!

Um dir zu zeigen, dass du nicht alleine bist. Auch ich habe nur einen Sonnenbarsch. Hatte mal 2 eingesetzt, aber einer verstarb recht früh. Seitdem lebt meiner auch alleine, oder auch nicht. Habe das gleiche Problem. Auch meiner ist nicht zusehen. Trotz klaren Wassers. Also mach dir keine Sorgen. Irgendwo wird er schon stecken. Bin bei meinem auch optimistisch. 

Viele Grüße
Nicole


----------



## Kimba95 (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*

Hallo Andy,
echt niedlich die Beiden. Sind das Brüder? Wie alt sind sie denn?

Hallo Nicole,
ich glaube nicht mehr, das der __ Barsch noch lebt. Es ist jetzt genau ein Jahr her, das wir ihn ins Wasser gelassen haben und seitdem nicht wieder gesehen.


----------



## CoolNiro (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch*

Hallo Anja,

ne, sind nicht verwandt oder verschwägert,
stammen von 2 verschiedenen Züchtern,
aber lieben sich trotzdem wie Brüder  

Die neiden sich nicht mal Ihr Gutti...

Gruß
Andy


----------

